# Sleeping with the fishes II



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

I redid my fish / bed room to fit a few more in ! Have a look .


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are nice tanks.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

If i added correctly that is 1,297gallons in your bedroom. Do you sleep in the 380? Very cool, i think you need a basement.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

thats cool nice tank I am guessing you never wake up feeling all dried out. I have a basement and with a few more tanks I am going to have to put them in my bedroom lol


----------



## irishman (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm just the opposite... I bet you sleep like a baby. I know I would. When I was a kid living at home I had a very similar room and loved it. Of course now that I am an old married man that will never happen again... Nice room-nice tanks!


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

I sleep great ! :zz: 
All the water splashing makes me feel like I'm camping next to a mountain stream ! :lol:


----------

